# Howard Stern: It's Just Wrong (Incest)



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

da fuq did i just read


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll pass.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why were you searching for it?


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Rush said:


> why were you searching for it?


I read about the episode on the internet and couldn't believe it was true so I searched for it to see for myself.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> da fuq did i just read


This.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Shock jocks gonna shock.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> I recently watched a video in which a couple of fathers stripped their daughters naked. Towards the end of the video two of the daughters kissed and one of their fathers was eager to watch. Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> The video is on XVideos. Search "Its just wrong Full show".
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I think the more important question is what in the hell you're doing watching this?


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Tronnik said:


> I think the more important question is what in the hell you're doing watching this?





Cena's 1# Hater said:


> I read about the episode on the internet and couldn't believe it was true so I searched for it to see for myself.


This.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I just saw it too. I fapped.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but why were you reading about this episode? you're just a sick fuck.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Rush said:


> yeah but why were you reading about this episode? you're just a sick fuck.


Dumb ass I wasn't looking for a read to jerk off. I was searching for a story about Howard Stern and his family and found the read about him airing the shit I just posted.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

were the daughters hot?


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't know why you would want to watch after reading about it. That said, I'm going to go look for it now. Then I will possibly fap to it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dude if youre a perv just admit 

like snrub or bananas did


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

So you're saying if there were two smoking hot sisters, you wouldn't watch 'em?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

How hot were the girls? -Goes to look for body lotion-


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

You guys need to stop being fucking prudes, the internet was made for looking at this kind of stuff.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> I read about the episode on the internet, got to the part about two girls making out, and searched for it to see for myself.


Fixed.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

what the fuck? why did you watch it is the real question if someone told me even if it wasn't real id not want to see it.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Just checked it. 6/10. Needed more tongue.

:troll


----------



## KagStar13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Incest has been around forever and will continue to be around forever there is nothing you can do about it. All you can ask yourself is whether or not the time you took to read the article and then search for it was worth it. By worth it, I mean were the girls hot. If not then you just wasted your time reading about and looking at some f'd up shit.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, needed some morning relief.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

The video was OK, not good enough to jerk off to, in my opinion, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

It's pretty funny, but for 10,000 USD I can't believe someone would do that. For 50,000 I'd at least understand kinda why dirt poor people would do it, but 10,000 is nothing.

You couldn't pay me enough for that shit. Jerry Springer type folk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> were the daughters hot?


this is all that matters. I don't give a fuck if their daddys are there watching. They ain't my sisters.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> I recently watched a video in which a couple of fathers stripped their daughters naked. Towards the end of the video two of the daughters kissed and one of their fathers was eager to watch. Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> The video is on XVideos. Search "Its just wrong Full show".
> 
> What are your thoughts?


"Why did you watch this?"
"How were you still able to make it to the end?"
"What the fuck is wrong with you?" 

Just a few of the first thoughts that crossed my mind.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No way Xvideos shows this stuff. They have strict rules to prevent that shit.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No way Xvideos shows this stuff. They have strict rules to prevent that shit.


Well it's their. Three videos to choose from at that too. they were pretty hot, but it wasn't anything spectacular though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Well it's their. Three videos to choose from at that too. they were pretty hot, but it wasn't anything spectacular though.


Well I'll be damned then. F their rules.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

This sounds fucking disgusting, seen the video and just tuned out after seeing these ugly fuckers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jamie Lannister approves.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

TKOK! said:


> Jamie Lannister approves.


Do you reckon he'd be down with him and Lancel double-teaming Cersei?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

NICCCCCCCE!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, OP, what the hell were you... um...

I...


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I put my hand down my panties as I watched it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't stand the word panties.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't get it. I searched for Hungry Bitches after the infamous video clip, but this kind of thing doesn't do anything for me, not even a second thought of looking for it. Fuck, is my mind that warped or do I just think certain shit (pardon the pun) is watchable?


----------

